# MN GSD Rescue?



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't seem to find Minnesota German Shepherd rescue? is there even one?. Just curious what they have available for my future reference.

I tried to google it but didn't come up with anything.

I would love me a long haired GSD one day .


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

There use to be but there is no longer. They closed doors a few years ago. I use to volunteer for them before we adopted Scooby (from them). 

Best bet would be to search Petfinder to find what GSDs are available in your area.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks. Do you know why they closed the doors?.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Your welcome and yes.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

There are quite a few in Wisconsin.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

jeng0304 said:


> There are quite a few in Wisconsin.


would Wisconsin adopt out in Minnesota?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are several other local all-breed rescues that take in GSDs so, like Vinnie said, check out PetFinder and you will still find them. Vinnie is also correct that the MN GSD rescue folded several years ago. I fostered for them for a while before having a difference of opinion and changed to fostering for MN Aussie rescue. I can say that they folded due to some internal problems.


----------



## jeng0304 (May 1, 2010)

Josiebear said:


> would Wisconsin adopt out in Minnesota?


I'm not sure...but it is worth a shot asking!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

MVGSDR adopts to MN, provided they can get the home visit done. Most of the foster dogs are in IA.

Home


----------

